# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Dave Palumbo arrested

## malahat

SIGNONSANDIEGO NEWS SERVICES
3:27 p.m. June 16, 2004

SAN DIEGO  A bodybuilder and editor-in-chief of a muscle magazine conspired to sell a human growth hormone and to traffic in counterfeit goods, according to a federal indictment unsealed in San Diego today. 
Advertisement 




David Palumbo, 36, of Seaford, N.Y. obtained counterfeit Serostim for Bill Young of San Diego, and sold it to bodybuilders who did not possess lawful prescriptions for the drug, according to the grand jury indictment. 

It also alleges that Palumbo sent payments in cash by commercial interstate carriers such as Federal Express, often contained within the pages of Rx Muscle, the bodybuilding magazine he edited. 

The indictment lists specific dates in 2002 on which Palumbo received shipments of counterfeit Serostim from San Diego, and specific dates on which he shipped counterfeit Serostim to others. 

"With this arrest, a ring of individuals engaged in counterfeiting and distributing a form of human growth hormone has been broken," said U.S. Attorney Carol Lam. 

Serostim is a prescription drug containing the active ingredient "somatropin," a form of human growth hormone, said Assistant U.S. Attorney Melanie K. Pierson. 

She said Serostim is approved by the FDA for use in treating AIDS wasting. 

Serostim is manufactured by Serono, which has registered the trademarks "Serono" and "Serostim" with the U.S. Office of Patents and Trademarks, Pierson said. 

"The FBI and FDA continue to address health care fraud through the aggressive investigation of prescription drug counterfeiting and trafficking," said Acting FBI Special Agent in Charge John R. Kingston. 

"The indictment of Mr. Palumbo and his associates will serve as a deterrent to individuals who are considering participating in these illegal schemes." 

In a related case, Ronald Nollet and Ronald Nollet Jr. pleaded guilty Oct. 15, 2002 to manufacturing and distributing counterfeit drugs. 

Among other things, the Nollets led consumers to believe they were buying legitimate Serostim, Pierson said. 

She said the Nollets admitted providing vials of counterfeit Serostim to others, including Brian Mohr, knowing they intended to sell them in California, Nevada, New York and Florida. 

On Nov. 12, 2002, Mohr pleaded guilty to mail fraud. 

The defendant admitted that, between June 2002 and August 2002, he sold more than 250 boxes of counterfeit Serostim to Bill Young for about $89,000. 

On Feb. 19, 2003, Young pleaded guilty to trafficking in counterfeit goods in connection with the sale of the counterfeit Serostim, Pierson said. 

According to the indictment in the pending case, Young was the source of Palumbo's counterfeit Serostim. 

Investigators were able to recover some, but not all the counterfeit Serostim the ring produced, Pierson said. 

She said the counterfeit Serostim can be identified by the sticker-version hologram on the box, instead of an imprint. 

Palumbo was in federal court in New York today, and is due in a San Diego courtroom July 8, Pierson said.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

They will make an example out of him.

----------


## nsa

How can he get indicted for selling something thats not illegal, Im assuming he didn't use an illegal substance as a counterfeit.

----------


## Danielle

> How can he get indicted for selling something thats not illegal, Im assuming he didn't use an illegal substance as a counterfeit.



c'mon they've been on him for a while...........not like he hasnt done anything illegal before and gotten away with it.........  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

he was going to pick up about 200 fake kits...........

----------


## nsa

Not that i would, but if i was selling olive oil in vials and saying it was gear and i was caught selling it, how could i get in trouble for selling overpriced olive oil?

----------


## Tryin2getHUGE

Thats a very good question actually. Even if he was picking up 200,000 packages, if they were fakes made of a LEGAL substance then there shouldnt be any foul. He should be more embarassed then anything, but not in jail.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

They're saying he's faking pharmaceuticals...it sounds like they're finding small laws to charge him with.

Good though! Any jerk who deals with fakes deserves the rap!

----------


## butterface

> Not that i would, but if i was selling olive oil in vials and saying it was gear and i was caught selling it, how could i get in trouble for selling overpriced olive oil?


Your kidding me I hope... Youre telling me you never heard of fraud?

----------


## butterface

I like how he is giving advice on what is fake and whats real on his website 

http://www.musclemonthly.com/article...uncensored.htm


btw check out the girl on the left on his website, whats going on with that chick?

http://davepalumbo.com/arnold04/nigh...ages/girls.jpg

----------


## bubbathegut

i thought palumbo was a wrestler

----------


## biglouie250

that sucks. buddy of mine took a personal trainer course with him as one of the teachers....

----------


## jimihendryx

It's still illegal to sell fake narcotics... even if it's baby powder.

----------


## Aboot

> It's still illegal to sell fake narcotics... even if it's baby powder.




 : Welcome2:

----------


## colossus1

> Thats a very good question actually. Even if he was picking up 200,000 packages, if they were fakes made of a LEGAL substance then there shouldnt be any foul. He should be more embarassed then anything, but not in jail.




If you mislead individuals to believe you are selling them an illegal substance, eventhough it is fake.......you will be charged like its real. Try selling fake coke on the street.......you will be charged like its real. Thats just the way it works........

----------


## alphaman

That is fukked up. A guy who is considered an authority in anabolics by many selling fake $hit. Sux for him and his rep.

----------


## ginkobulloba

> btw check out the girl on the left on his website, whats going on with that chick?
> 
> http://davepalumbo.com/arnold04/nigh...ages/girls.jpg


A few months ago I was in LA and worked out at Gold's Venice for the day. I was walking out just as Palumbo was walking in. He's one ugly mofo, for sure. Short as hell, huge oddly shaped head, and his eyebrows were trimmed like a girls. That was the first thing I noticed about the guy. He was nice enough, though.

His girl, I'm assuming she was his girl, was bigger than me. She was freakin jacked, man. More testosterone in her than the entire chess team, for sure.

----------


## bubbaboy

I was sponsored by met-rx a few years back as a powerlifter. I was in the booth at the arnold signing photo's. we chatted about him selling me gear. his prices were crazy. he was all about the cash. but also a nice guy.

----------


## HumanPerfection1

I should have stabbed him for asking me to buy juice at Mirage, He's madd short and lil gay looking if you ask me

----------


## MoneyAddyct

I wanted to see what this dude looked like so I did a google search, found his website, and listen to this...he's selling his "federal prison sneakers -- worn feb. 1-july 1" for $50. Funny stuff. www.davepalumbo.com

----------


## MoneyAddyct

Also, there's a link on his website to his e-mail address...He's on AOL...and he says on his AOL profile that he's 5'11." BULLSH*T!

----------


## MMA

> If you mislead individuals to believe you are selling them an illegal substance, eventhough it is fake.......you will be charged like its real. Try selling fake coke on the street.......you will be charged like its real. Thats just the way it works........


guys, don't forget that someone selling "counterfeit" serostim may still be selling you real GH. the pharmaceuaticla companies all make a big deal about "counterfeit viagra" and such, but the stuff almost always contains real viagra, they just aren't paying the patent fees.

----------


## ginkobulloba

> guys, don't forget that someone selling "counterfeit" serostim may still be selling you real GH. the pharmaceuaticla companies all make a big deal about "counterfeit viagra" and such, but the stuff almost always contains real viagra, they just aren't paying the patent fees.


That may be true, but not in this case. I read his article in MD, he was selling bunk gh, but didn't even know it. He said he was even using the stuff he was selling and didn't know, which is kinda suspect if you ask me.

----------

